# Thrive Half-Round Terrarium from Petsmart



## BRLegend (Sep 30, 2018)

I was in Petsmart today and saw an interesting half round terrarium that started a fire in me to build just one more. https://www.petsmart.com/reptile/ha...-terrarium---20-gallon-54735.html?cgid=500118. My wife has informed me that I say just one more quite a bit. I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with any of the Petsmart Thrive terrariums and how they feel about them, especially the half-round one. The bottom seems deep enough to make a small water feature if it can hold water. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

This realy looks unsuited for most dartfrogs to me, you might be able to use this as a growout tank for pumilio, ranitomeya or some treefrogs, only if you realy know what you are doing. 

But keeping frogs in there for a longere time, I say no. Reasons : There is almost no floorspace, no proper ventialtion, no way to drain you acces water,...

But thats just my opnion.


----------



## Lokirathehunter (Oct 16, 2015)

If it's 20 gallons of space, I don't see why it's not suitable for a pair of thumbs. Just make sure there've got good places to climb and hide. (Edit) I do not recommend the water feature!!!


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

It is an admittedly compelling looking space, and if larger and custom built, with customized ventilation it could be workable but its good to realize big box store products are consumer targeted, with perfunctory "live model" "testing"

With pet supplies, marketing is King, not husbandry merit.


----------



## Captain Awesome (Jan 13, 2018)

Floor space is greater than a vertical 10 gallon. Fairly close to a horizontal 10 gallon.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

I saw these a couple weeks ago, with the right modifications they should work fine for some thumbnails. However, you will need to watch out for escapes as the doors sort of open up the whole vivarium. It feels like its a lot more exposed than a typical vivarium when you open the doors. I would definitely not try to use these with a small fast gecko.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Yeah I dont want to be a debbie downer. 

Its exciting to think of nice design and engineer stuff and its disappointing to see good ideas done badly, or bad ideas become big.

The coolest thing is to examine available stuff and see how to make it work if it really can be done. Solid.

Not as great as building everything yourself but still fun.


----------



## Chipfu72 (Jul 20, 2019)

BRLegend said:


> I was in Petsmart today and saw an interesting half round terrarium that started a fire in me to build just one more. https://www.petsmart.com/reptile/ha...-terrarium---20-gallon-54735.html?cgid=500118. My wife has informed me that I say just one more quite a bit. I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with any of the Petsmart Thrive terrariums and how they feel about them, especially the half-round one. The bottom seems deep enough to make a small water feature if it can hold water. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


I believe you can do whatever you want. Even add a water feature, just not a water fall where the thumbnails can fall or hop into. 
You can create the water to run ever so slightly down the wall into a drainage area or path. A false bottom will allow you to see the build up of water. A very weak pump will be used to circulate the water assisted by a drainage built inside the right or left corner for manual refill or drainage. The running water will add humidity and help any living plants if you so wish to add (small med growing plants). 
As for ventilation, you can drill them in your self with a 1/2" drill bit, drill 3 larger 1" holes with a larger bit and use aquarium safe sealant to adhire screen mesh (this will grant air flow and keep flies in), or just cut out a larger section at the top back wall or sides and cover it with mesh and sealant. You can use sphagnum mass or fake small vines from a craft shop or Michael's to hide it. Allowing air flow and keeping tank moist and flies in. 

This is what I would do. Good luck.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Until a larger model comes out, you'd be better off practicing making a ten gallon vertical for cheap or a 20 H vertical for long term housing.


----------



## athiker04 (Nov 15, 2013)

It looks cool. But for the same amount of shelf space, 22"x11.1" if I'm reading that right, you're giving up a whole lot of volume and floor space. 11.1" deep is already pretty shallow once you figure in your background and plants coming out of the background.

Assuming this is half a cylinder, you'd get about 194 square inches of floor space in this vs 244 square inches in a rectangular tank with the same length/depth dimensions.

But still, it does look cool and different. You're definitely giving up something in pure functionality, especially from the frog's perspective, but it just depends on what you want to do with it I guess.


----------



## Chlorophile (Jun 29, 2017)

Folks seem to be assuming the OP is going to use this for dart frogs. (Maybe people know this person keeps darts...I have no idea.) In either case, while I realize the point of this whole forum is dart frog keeping, this would make a neat terrarium (i.e., no inhabitants). (Or, hey, maybe an arboreal tarantula enclosure or insect vivarium...who knows.)

Anyway, I too saw this on my last cricket run and was intrigued. Being someone who is only building terrariums myself, I am envisioning a few fun designs. That said, I didn't notice if this comes with a light fixture and/or what kind of top it has (screen, glass)? The web listing isn't forthcoming. I also wonder if the prefab background can be removed.

If it can have that background taken out, I was imagining a few things, such as a peninsula-style layout with the peninsula coming out of the center back toward the door joint. Or a larger hemispherical vertical cork tube or something similar to mount epiphytes on like a canopy tree trunk; in that way, the curvature of the doors mimics the curvature of the trunk. And in the vein of "why have one when you have have two for twice the price?" you could do two back-to-back and have a blown-up version of those cylindrical terrariums that people experiment with mini orchids (etc) in on a central spire. This, though, would have the advantage of doors on each side to better access the plantings.


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

I own the hexagon Thrive tank and so far so good, however all I have in it so far is plants. Also, the hex seems to have a lot more floorspace than the half circle. One thing to keep in mind is that the top is more like a perforated metal than a screen so it cut the light down a lot. I went with shade loving plants so it hasn't been an issue so far.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

I've seen that tank and thought about using it as a decorative grow-out tank for plants. It has a cool aesthetic, so I can see the temptation to put critters in it, but I agree, it's not something I'd use for frogs. It might make for a cool hissing cockroach setup, however. Maybe just a single species of large isopods, perhaps?


----------



## Sharkman01 (9 mo ago)

BRLegend said:


> I was in Petsmart today and saw an interesting half round terrarium that started a fire in me to build just one more. Thrive Tropical Reptile Vertical Crescent Terrarium - 20 Gallon | reptile Terrariums | PetSmart. My wife has informed me that I say just one more quite a bit. I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with any of the Petsmart Thrive terrariums and how they feel about them, especially the half-round one. The bottom seems deep enough to make a small water feature if it can hold water. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


 I have one and use it for a crested gecko, we love it and everybody who sees it says its awsome.... only down fall is the latch is annoying if u have 1 free hand...


----------



## Sharkman01 (9 mo ago)

Sharkman01 said:


> I have one and use it for a crested gecko, we love it and everybody who sees it says its awsome.... only down fall is the latch is annoying if u have 1 free hand...


 Oh and can't find any adapters for the plug at top to fit any kind of mister or fogger correctly...


----------

